# What do y'all think about this product.



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Front Rear Lower Tie Bar Sway Strut Racing Stabilizer For Chevrolet Cruze 11 12 : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

isn't this the same setup insanespeed.com was selling? not sure if the price is same/cheaper...worth looking into


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't buy that crap. Just from glancing at it it looks like a UR knock off brand which means yeah its cheaper, but its horrible quality wise. Look at the bottom brace, the bolt points are on the same cross bar, but the extra three bars meet at the center of the longer bars, not the fixed points, which means overtime that main bar will bend and you'll be screwed. Don't cut corners, go with UR, they've proven their quality on every car they make braces for, and it will be worth the money. Which after taking a quick look on Ebay would run you 350 for the same amount of bracing($168 for lower front, $180 for lower rear). And if you want the added lower middle brace, it would run you $160, which the brace you provided doesn't even provide.

I mean, it doesn't even LIST the name of the company that manufactured that brace in the link you provided other than in the fine print below, and all it lists is Coossi. After a quick google search it looks like the only sites that mention Coossi is Amazon, which probably means some company is manufacturing cheap crap to under sell quality products to get money. In the end, unless you show me a link to the companies web-site with proven reliability and performance, you couldn't PAY me to put that brace on my baby.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

You get what you pay for. Always remember that.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I wasn't planning on it you I just camt find the parts on Insanespeedmotorsports.com and jerry at badnewsracing.net hasn't heard anything bavk from ur.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know whats up with ISM, but ever since they re-did their website it seems like they removed half of their inventory for the Cruze. Maybe they just got bored with it, or scrapped it for the BRZ, idk, but for the time being, I would just order through ebay unless you can get an e-mail through to Steve.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yeah, I don't know whats up with ISM, but ever since they re-did their website it seems like they removed half of their inventory for the Cruze. Maybe they just got bored with it, or scrapped it for the BRZ, idk, but for the time being, I would just order through ebay unless you can get an e-mail through to Steve.


I was told they are getting out of thw Chevy game


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Try Throwdown Performance - they have all the UR bars for the Cruze.

Chassis Braces / Sway Bars : High Performance Auto Parts Accessories | Ultra Racing | Unorthodox Racing | P2R


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I was told they are getting out of thw Chevy game
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I figured, they don't even really advertise their Cruze anymore. Its a shame, they were a good company that sold everything at a good price compared to other sites.


----------

